
Working Calculator Level in Super Mario Maker - p4bl0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS_7BKhoIDo
======
p4bl0
The full level and some explanations can be seen in this image:
[https://i.imgur.com/rdCxZd5.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/rdCxZd5.jpg)

And there is actually a reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MarioMaker/comments/44b7cd/a_3bit_b...](https://www.reddit.com/r/MarioMaker/comments/44b7cd/a_3bit_binary_adding_machine_with_decimal/)

Sorry, I was linked to the YouTube video directly and discovered those after
submitting the video to HN.

